

Show HN: Transfer links between computers without emailing yourself. PasteBro. - ugorelik
http://pastebro.com/

======
ugorelik
Hey HN, I made a little pastebin website. It's pretty rough at the moment and
has some issues (prone to flooding for one). I put ads on it just to try out
Google Ad sense that I'll be using for a different project; I hope this
doesn't bother anyone too much (an ad blocker should take care of it pretty
easily).

PasteBro is pretty prone to trolls right now. The way it's setup is that
anyone can delete anything. It's also hosted on a free heroku account so it
won't scale at all.

Right now I'm just using it as a private "internal tool" for passing links to
myself and I've only shown it to a couple of friends. So feel free to use it
and hopefully it won't get too out of control.

Suggestions and feedback are both welcome and appreciated.

~~~
jbrennan
It's a nice little tool! Be proud of it. Pasties tend to be prone to the same
issues. The point is, this is handy and focused.

